# Share any alternatives to birth control in conceiving with possible endometriosis



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey, I have a loved one with possible endometriosis,wanting to conceive,and not wanting to take birth control.We are wondering what is out there as far as alternative care?Thanks.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

If she is wanting to conceive, why would she be on birth control anyway?


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Because a lot of doctors use birth control pills to "treat" endo and PCOS. Its not a proper treatment, or course, rather just a symptom cover up.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Exactly,which is why I posted this,to see what her real options are...


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

A friend of mine had surgery to reduce severity of the endo twice and got pg right after both times. I think it was the laproscopy and they used a laser.


----------



## bug2003 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have endometriosis. If she's wanting to get pg soon, then it's not wise to go on any type of hormonal treatment they may want her to try. A laparascopy is really the only thing that may help her get pg if they use it to officially diagnosis as well as treat the endo.

I had been suspected of having endo, my doctor flat out told me that's what it was, but it wasn't official until I had the lap done. I had the surgery, he found endo, treated it on cd2 and by the time ovulation rolled around I was healed enough to bd and conceived the same cycle.

I'm now to the point where I'm most likely going to have to have another laparascopy done to treat the endo again.

If your friend has the lap, make sure it's clear to her doctor that she DOES NOT want to go on Lupron right away afterwards since she wants to get pg soon. Many doctors want their patients to go on this drug after a laparascopy to help keep the endo at bay.


----------



## woo27ks (Jan 15, 2003)

I had a laparoscopy because of severe endo and ovarian cysts. If I hadn't gotten pg with ds, then it was suggested that I go on Lupron. I also had a dye test after the lap. I was pg with ds right after that and then I got pg with dd 9 months after having ds.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I had laproscopic surgery for suspected endo last year, though it turns out I don't have it. I was told the best chance of getting pregnant is to try as soon as possible after the surgery. Make sure her doctor is very skilled at it. Some doctors will even give you a copy of the video they do during the surgery...mine only gave me 4 pictures. Also the dye test...they can do that while they're doing the lap, to check for blockages, and I've heard that can also increase your chances of fertility.


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

I also have endo and am TTC. Have your loved one look into dietary changes. There are many suggestions out there, but the one that I've been working on is eliminating HFCS (high fructose corn syrup), which isn't good for you anyways. Maybe it's just coincidence, but my endo symptoms have been greatly reduced ever since I started reducing/eliminating it from my diet.


----------



## hethir (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi KindRedSpirit ,

Here are some suggestions for your friend.

*Lifestyle recomendations:*

Eat a diet high in EFA's
Do a 5 day cleanse
Stop eating pasturized dairy products

*The Herbs:*
Womens Best Friend Capsules - These herbs help to cleanse and balance the uterine-ovarian area. They help to get rid of excess estrogen, helps reduce heavy periods and releaves cramping.

Enzyme Therapy - This enzyme blend helps to dissolve abnormal tissue (aka endometriosis). Take in between meals.

*Some other ideas for you:*

New endometriosis treatment without using surgery.

Bee propolis

Best Wishes,
Hethir


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info Hethir!! I don't have endometriosis but I think a lot of your ideas will be really helpful even so.

I'd love to know more about the massage therapy for endometriosis...how it's done and what types of practitioners might be knowledgeable about it, since I'm quite far from any of the Clear Passages locations.


----------



## hethir (Mar 14, 2006)

Mayan abdominal massage is similar to the Clear passages technique or at least another alternative. I will be making a video about self uterine massage that can help endom. But that is a couple of weeks away.

Hethir


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bug2003* 
I have endometriosis. If she's wanting to get pg soon, then it's not wise to go on any type of hormonal treatment they may want her to try. A laparascopy is really the only thing that may help her get pg if they use it to officially diagnosis as well as treat the endo.

I've had both the laparascopy and a whole year of Lupron. I'm not thrilled that I had to do the Lupron but my case was so bad It really gave me the best chance of having a child. I now have a 3 year old son that I'm so very thankfull for.

Today I made the choice and gave the ok to again take 3 months of Lupron. I feel what it did for me the first time is proof that it can help us to have our second baby. Hormonal treatment may not always be the most prefered option but for some with little options it can be the difference in having that baby and just hoping for one.


----------



## FaithKeeper (Sep 29, 2006)

I have lived with diagnosed Stage 4 endo for over a decade. I had symptoms from menarche at age 11. The only way to diagnosis endo is with a Lap. Depending on the severity of her endo and where it is located, her age, FSH, etc. she will want to choose different TTC options. She will need to find someone who SPECIALIZES in endo treatment and IF.

You also mention PCOS. This has its own unique treatment conditions. I will speak only to endo.

For natural strategies, she may want to read Randine Lewis' book "The Infertility Cure" Traditional Chinese medicine approach. Then find an experienced practitioner with a good track record. HOWEVER, depending on the severity of her endo and her age, she may want to become more aggressive with TTC interventions.

ALSO, many Endo women lack Beta Integrin necessary for an embie to implant. There is a test for this and the treatment is 3 months of Lupron. Cheaper to just do the three month cycle and then the treatment (IUI, IVF). If she gets aggressive with IVF, she will have to use some sort of hormone to get her cycle regulated for the process.

I had no problems with Lupron and will do it again with our frozen embie transfer FET cycles.

All my best to your friend,
Faith


----------



## hix (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## rinnerin (Feb 28, 2005)

I have stage 4 endo, confirmed by Lap. I refused Lupron and used continuous BCPs to treat it for 18 months. I was only 26, so I was young enough to handle that much BCPs. I disagree with the pp who said BCPs are not a treatment, if you are on the right one, they can work very well by controlling your hormones and not allowing any new implants. And they are not as aggressive as Lupron. I went off BCPs and got pregnant within 2 months. I was told I would have many issues with TTC, but didn't, by the grace of a higher power. I have been either pregnant, nursing, or had a Mirena IUD for the last 4 years, and my symptoms have been minimal.

If your friend has not been diagnosed surgically, I would encourage her to find a good surgeon to diagnose and remove the implants and adhesions. A good acupuncturist and a diet that inhibits inflammation like a pp mentioned are also good ideas, and can help with TTC.

There is a listserve called Witsendo that was a wonderful support group for me during that dark period of my life.

My heart aches for her, this is a hard road to travel.


----------

